# Orpington with occasional neck issue



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

I just saw my youngest Orp, about 6 1/2 mos old, throw her head back over her back and almost tip backwards. I've seen her do this maybe 2 other times. She eats fine, very active but not laying yet. She seems great, but I don't want this to get worse. She's not staggering doesn't seem to have any loss of balance. 

I'm wondering if this is a case of needing the vitamin mix I've read about? I can't remember the name of it, dosing or where to get it, so any help would be great. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Vitamin B1 (thiamine) is probably what she's lacking. Get her started on that and see if she stops the posturing.


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Vitamin B1 (thiamine) is probably what she's lacking. Get her started on that and see if she stops the posturing.


That's what I thought. Where do you get this and how much to dose? Wasn't there a liquid form of this?

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look in the pharmacy aisle. I don't always see it there so you might have to choose B complex. Just make certain B1 is listed with a decent amount listed. You can use whatever the human dose is since B is not absorbed in the fat but excreted by the kidneys. Not saying you can do that forever but for the time she needs it it should be fine. 

There is a B complex liquid for chickens but I don't remember where I got mine from. I haven't needed it in a long time. There is an injectable form also.


----------

